# No-Peek Casserole



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

*Ingredients:*

2 pounds stew beef (cut in 1-inch cubes)
1/2 envelope onion soup mix
1 can cream of mushroom soup
One 4 ounce can whole mushrooms; drained (optional)
1/2 cup red wine (merlot is best)
2 cloves garlic; minced
fresh cracked black pepper (to taste)
Tony's Creole seasoning (to taste) or Ragin Blaze seasoning (to taste)

Mix ingredients well. Bake at 300 degree (F) in a covered casserole dish for 2.5 to 3 hours. No need to look until cooking time is up. Serve over noodles or rice.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I might have to try that one AW! Thank you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet beaver would be great that way !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Big fat egg noodles under that dish sound great.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Big fat egg noodles under that dish sound great.


Yes better than rice!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm cooking this right now AW!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Awesome AW thank you!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

glad ya enjoyed it!!! now to work on my Shepherds Pie recipe!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I love shepherds pie! My mother makes the best!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are those spaghetti noodles Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No egg noodles like you suggested. It was good Don, try it!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

AW I sent this to my mother and she tried it this evening, she said to say thank you it was fantastic!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No egg noodles like you suggested. It was good Don, try it!


Round egg noodles ? Try the flat ones (no yolks)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Round egg noodles ? Try the flat ones (no yolks)


I don't know noodles are noodles!?


----------

